# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Czy bol kolan moze  byc od  choroby z kregoslupem

## ewa1971

MIR kolana prawego . struktury kostne o prawidłowej intensywnosci sygnału. Płyn w jamie stawowej i kaletce nadrzepkowej do 7mm. Wrogu tylnym łakotki przysrodkowej widoczna jest wielokierunkowa szczelina pękniecia dochodzaca do dolnej powierzchni stawowej oraz do podstawy ląkotki, wysokosc i kształt rogu zachowana. Rzepka budowy typu II.Wzakresie tylno- bocznej czesci chrzastki widoczny jest obszar chondromalacji II  stopnia wielkosci 8mm . Pragne dodac iz w 2013 roku była wykonana artroskopia.;; czesciowa meniscektomia przysrodkowa . oj problem jest taki  ze  w dalszym ciagu  czuje bol w kolanie taki sam jak przed zabiegiem nie wiem  z jakich powodów  mam tez Mr kolana  lewego opis jest taki  kolano lewe ..Nieznacznie zwiekszona ilosc płynu w stawie.Slad płynu w kaletce brzuchato- półbłoniastej. Cechy chondropatii II stopnia rzepki . Obecny obrzek przedniej czesci kłykcia przysrodkowego kosci piszczelowej,poza tym czesci kostnych w normie .Skosna szczelina pekniecia w zakresie trzonu i rogu łakotki przysrodkowej ,przechodzi przez dolna powierzchnie stawowa łakotki boczna lakotka w normie  .nie wiem co to oznacza  ze sa  te lakotki  zniszczone nigdzie sie nie udeżyłam ,mam  duze zmiany w kregosłupie  szyjnym i ledzwiowym czy to moze byc cospowiazane .Prosze o pomoc   czy powinnam uda sie  do innego specjalisty  niz do  ortopedy   dodam iz  boli mnie tez  pod stopa oraz w palcach u rak .Pozdrawiam  Ewa . Z gory dziekuje za  odpowiedzi

----------


## nnn123

Chondromalacja - można tylko podleczyć (tabletki, ew. rehabilitacja). 3 - 4 stopień w razie silnego bólu -> endoproteza.

Łąkotki koniecznie leczyć u ortopedy.

Reumatolog - można zrobić badania w kierunku tocznia, rzs, boreliozy i tak dalej.

----------

